# R32 Gtr Gearbox



## StewyGTR (Apr 29, 2020)

Well lads, have an r32gtr, I've blew 3rd gear out of my box, has anyone got one for sale??Or can anyone confirm if the r33 gtst internals could be just swapped into my box as an alternative if I cant get a box I've read there the same but cant find anyone who's done it or confirm it will fit , thanks


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

I have a GTR box available, low useage £1300


----------



## StewyGTR (Apr 29, 2020)

I messaged you mate thanks


----------

